# 2009 Maintenance Fees



## JimC (Nov 1, 2008)

We just got our Shadow Ridge statement

Operating $760.72
Reserve $146.68


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks like my Ocean Pointe 3 bedroom Silver season unit will be around $1,405 this year. The final budget hasn't been approved so it's not set in stone yet. I believe the reserve's were going up from $220 to $240.


----------



## jercal10 (Nov 2, 2008)

are these for 1 week??


----------



## AMJ (Nov 2, 2008)

Harbour Point 2009 MF

Replacement Reserve 214.09
Property Tax Fee 54.58
Refurb Loan Pymt 115.00
Operating Fee 605.15

Total: $988.82


----------



## aka Julie (Nov 2, 2008)

*What about maintenance fees on MVCI-owned weeks?*

I was just wondering, does MVCI pay the 2009 maintenance fees on any units they bought back through ROFR and have not sold by year end?  If so, that may be one more reason they are passing on so many units right now.

Also, do they pay MF on developer units that have not yet been sold?  I'm thinking not.

With the economy the way it is, I'm sure there will be a higher % of defaults on MF payments for 2009.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 2, 2008)

aka Julie said:


> I was just wondering, does MVCI pay the 2009 maintenance fees on any units they bought back through ROFR and have not sold by year end?


Yes, once Marriott sells a week, the owner of that week has an obligation to pay the MFs. If Marriott repurchases that week, the obligation passes to Marriott.





> Also, do they pay MF on developer units that have not yet been sold?


No. However, Marriott provides a lump sum subsidy to the HOA to balance the budget until enough weeks have been sold at the resort that the resort becomes self-sustaining. Among operating resorts in 2008, Marriott provided such subsidies for Frenchman's Reef, St. Kitts and Village d’Ile-de-France.


----------



## JimC (Nov 2, 2008)

aka Julie said:


> ...With the economy the way it is, I'm sure there will be a higher % of defaults on MF payments for 2009.



Yes, that is likely with bad debt expense much higher (as I noticed in our SR budget).  I suspect the HOA would need to consider the cash flow implications of unpaid fees which could result in reduced services, delayed or scaled back projects, borrowing to cover the shortfall or special assessments.  We have that issue in our planned community where we live in Florida.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 2, 2008)

Dave M said:


> No. However, Marriott provides a lump sum subsidy to the HOA to balance the budget until enough weeks have been sold at the resort that the resort becomes self-sustaining. Among operating resorts in 2008, Marriott provided such subsidies for Frenchman's Reef, St. Kitts and Village d’Ile-de-France.



I beleive the subsidy that they pay only covers operating costs and not reserves. I beleive developers have the choice not to fun the reserves for unsold units during buildout as long as they offer a guaranty. If there are referbishment cost above what the reserve fund will cover, the developer covers the amount above what is covered.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 2, 2008)

That's not true, at least for Marriott. If you look at any Marriott budget where there is currently a subsidy, you'll see that the subsidy has the effect of balancing the budget so that all operating expenses _and_ reserve fees are covered by the combination of MFs and the subsidy.

If you log into your MVCI account, you can see the 2008 budget in the owners' section for each resort.

It might appear that Marriott is not covering any of the reserve additions, because the line item for the subsidy is typically included with the operating expenses section of the budget. However, the net is divided among outstanding weeks to determine the actual MF for the year. If Marriott didn't cover part of the reserve addition, that would have the effect of artificially increasing the preconstruction and early construction fees far above what they would otherwise be and scaring off potential purchasers.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 2, 2008)

jercal10 said:


> are these for 1 week??




Yes, these are for 1 week.


----------



## potchak (Nov 3, 2008)

MMC/MSE 
Fiscal Year Description  	Due Date  	Amount Due
2009 Property Tax Fee 	2009-01-16 	61.83
2009 Reserve Fee 	2009-01-16 	160.50
2009 Operating Fee 	2009-01-16 	667.67
Total Charges 	  	$890.00


----------



## Wahorn (Nov 3, 2008)

Here is the latest historical trend data for Manor Club MMC/MSE:









I'd be curious to know what trends have been at other Marriott properties.  Can anyone do a similar analysis for their property?


----------



## lovearuba (Nov 3, 2008)

*great idea*

We could do this for the ocean club and maybe marriott will see why we are so upset


----------



## JimC (Nov 3, 2008)

Wahorn said:


> I'd be curious to know what trends have been at other Marriott properties.  Can anyone do a similar analysis for their property?



Dave M has this in the FAQ section at the top of the page for all resorts.


----------



## lovearuba (Nov 3, 2008)

*great idea*

cant wait to see the updated ocean club one, I usually get my bill in December


----------



## Dave M (Nov 3, 2008)

Wahorn -

As Jim accurately states, the information you seek is readily available in the FAQs for this forum and in the TUG Advice section - the historical database of Marriott maintenance fees. 

For those 21 Marriott resorts for which we have MF data back to 2001, the average annual increase in fees has been 5.2%, from $701 in 2001 to $1,002 in 2008. The median increase was at an annual rate of 5.0%. I exclude special assessments, which are temporary and would otherwise distort the increase data.

Here is what I posted earlier this year related to the fee increases from 2007 to 2008:





> I have updated the historical database of Marriott maintenance fees to include 2008 fees. Click on this link. Alternatively, you can find the chart anytime from the FAQs for this forum or in the Marriott section of TUG Advice (link at the top of any BBS page).
> 
> Some data: The median increase in fees from last year (after adjusting to eliminate special assessments) is 6.5%. The range includes two decreases (Timber Lodge and Heritage Club) and seven double-digit increases, led by Manor Club at 19%. Four resorts had special assessments in 2008 compared to three in 2007.
> 
> ...


I do a similar analysis each year when we have accumulated all of the increase data (usually in January or February) and after I have updated the database.


----------



## Lawlar (Nov 3, 2008)

*Good Job*

Wahorn - Nice charts.


----------



## ecm500 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi - been following along and reading lots of great advice on these boards - so first I want to say Thanks!  Second, offer the fee info I just received on our 3BR Frenchman's Cove gold season:  

2009 Operating Fee:             $1,622.06
2009 Replacement Reserve:       169.65
(Less '09 Developer subsidy):    (496.14)

Total '09 3BR Gold:              $1,295.57

From what I can tell the total cost, net of subsidy, increased exactly 15.0% from 2008 MF's.  We purchased in '08 but first use year is '09 so I'm relying on the comparative statement included with this bill.


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Waiohai*

Waiohai 2BR platinum:

$ 130.54 reserve fee
$ 146.14 property tax
$1,204.02 operating fee

$1,480.70 total


----------



## AMJ (Nov 8, 2008)

Barony Beach Club (Platinum)
Property Tax Fee $95.00   
Reserve Fee         $150.00   
Operating Fee      $665.00 
Total Charges      $910.00

Cypress Harbour (Sport)  
Property Tax Fee $94.04  
Reserve Fee        $230.00 
Operating Fee     $557.60 
Total Charges      $881.64

Ocean Watch (Platinum)
Property Tax Fee $60.25 
Reserve Fee         $144.00 
Operating Fee      $689.75 
Total Charges      $894.00


----------



## aka Julie (Nov 8, 2008)

AMJ said:


> Barony Beach Club (Platinum)
> Property Tax Fee $95.00
> Reserve Fee         $150.00
> Operating Fee      $665.00
> Total Charges      $910.00



I own 2 silver weeks at Barony.  I'm very pleased that our fees only went up a net of $15!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 12, 2008)

Maui Ocean Club - old section is up 5.6% to $1623.
Myrtle Beach Oceanwatch also up 5.6% to $894

Not bad compared to previous years.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 13, 2008)

Summit Watch
Property tax        78.78
Reserve fee        224.75
Operating fee      743.37

Total = $ 1,046.90


----------



## rsnash (Nov 13, 2008)

2 BR Gold

Fairway Villas at Seaview 

  	Interval 	Description 	Due Date 	Amount Due 	 

  	FW*1019*47 	2009 Property Tax Fee 	2009-01-23 	$65.49 	 
  	FW*1019*47 	2009 Reserve Fee 	2009-01-23 	$186.00 	 
  	FW*1019*47 	2009 Operating Fee 	2009-01-23 	$649.20 	 

  	Total amount 	  	  	$900.69


----------



## andypoole (Nov 13, 2008)

We own EOY at Waiohai and it looks like they're taking MF's every year.  That can't be right surely?


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 13, 2008)

andypoole said:


> We own EOY at Waiohai and it looks like they're taking MF's every year.  That can't be right surely?



Yes these are yearly fees.
For EOY fees simply divide the amounts by 2.


----------



## andypoole (Nov 13, 2008)

as I thought, but it looks like they want the full amount


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 13, 2008)

andypoole said:


> as I thought, but it looks like they want the full amount



Wait a minute!
I was referrring to the numbers quoted above in this thread. Are you talking about a bill you just received in the mail? The bill in the mail is what is due NOW, even if you are an EOY owner. EOY owners pay every year, but they pay half as much as annual owners.

I received my Waiohai bill two days ago.

Your bill should be $740.35.


Terry


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 13, 2008)

*2009 SurfWatch 3BR*

Operating Fee -   $859.23  (+79.53)
Reserve Fee   -     170.83  (+ 9.67)
Property Tax  -       78.72  (+ 1.46)
*Total            -    $1108.78 (+90.66)*

Not too bad, I guess.  This will be our first year with Barony fees, it's good to hear that increase was minimal.
Susan


----------



## andypoole (Nov 13, 2008)

The bill received in post is for $1515.20, which includes International Owner Service fees.  They show two codes, one ending in 44 and the other in 47. Each code has four charges relating to it:
Property Tax Fee
Int'l Owner Service Fee
Replacement Reserve
Operating fee.

Total per code - $757.60

Amount due in total - $1515.20

I've also checked in my account online and the full amount less Int'l Owner Fee is showing as due - $1480.70


----------



## Dave M (Nov 13, 2008)

That sounds like the correct amount. You have two EOY weeks at the resort. So you should be charged half of a full EY fee on each of them. Half of the EY fee is $740.35, before considering the international fee. $740.35 (plus the international fee) times 2 EOY weeks is what you have been charged and what you should be charged, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## andypoole (Nov 13, 2008)

No Dave -it was me missing something. The obvious!!  The senior moments are coming thicker and faster


----------



## Dave M (Nov 13, 2008)

That particular senior moment sounds exactly like *many* (!) of mine. I'm glad it's resolved!


----------



## andypoole (Nov 13, 2008)

It's not easy embarrassing yourself in public - Internationally - in front of people you might meet on vacation!!


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 13, 2008)

andypoole said:


> It's not easy embarrassing yourself in public - Internationally - in front of people you might meet on vacation!!



If we do run across each other at Waiohai, I'll buy the first round of Mai Tais.


----------



## andypoole (Nov 13, 2008)

That sounds like a deal! )


----------



## JimC (Nov 14, 2008)

Cypress Harbour Sport
Property tax 94.04 (*down* 17%!)
Reserves $230 (*up* 18%)
Maintenance $557.60 (*up* 6%)
Total $881.64


----------



## Mila78 (Nov 14, 2008)

2009 SurfWatch 2BR

Operating Fee - $740.75
Replacement Fee - 147.26
Property Tax - 67.86
Total - $955.84


----------



## JimIg23 (Nov 14, 2008)

still waiting for the MHZ MFs to come online


----------



## minoter (Nov 15, 2008)

*BeachPlace Towers Approved Fees*

BeachPlace Towers approved the 2009 budget as follows (all units are 2 bedroom):

Platinum-$1,014.58
Gold-$977.58

The 10 year renovation was completed 2 months ago. The operating fund, reserve fund and tax fund will all have positive fund balances moving into 2009. An updated asset reserve study will be completed in the next few months and is not expected to materially change the asset replacement funding plan. 

Eric Minotti
Board Treasurer


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric:  Why are the Platinum maintenance fees more expensive than the Gold maintenance fees?    They are all for the same sized unit....

Or are the fees higher for Platinum because Platinum weeks are more valuable?

Finally, are the renovations now 100% complete?


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 15, 2008)

minoter said:


> BeachPlace Towers approved the 2009 budget as follows (all units are 2 bedroom):
> 
> Platinum-$1,014.58
> Gold-$977.58
> ...



I hope that these fees include taxes.  
If so, KUDOS to the board for holding the line for the second year in a row!  

Terry


----------



## DanR (Nov 15, 2008)

*MB Maint. Fees*

I'll bet the Platinum Maint. Fees are due to the higher property taxes.

We're checking in next Saturday and can't wait to see what they have done to the place.

Yea...kudos to the Board for not having a special assessment to do the renovations. 

Many places can't seem to do get it done without the extra $$$.


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 15, 2008)

DanR said:


> I'll bet the Platinum Maint. Fees are due to the higher property taxes...



These are the same fees & taxes for the last two years.

2007 ... $1,013
2008 ... $1,010
2009 ... $1,014


----------



## Kazakie (Nov 16, 2008)

Dave M said:


> The median increase was at an annual rate of 5.0%. I exclude special assessments.



Dave - I have a lot of respect for all you do, but I might not agree with ignoring SA's

Aren't special assessments paid as part of ownership?  In theory, if the reserves are funded property, and there's not an abnormal issue (storm at Kauai Beach Club) then there should not be a need for a SA.  I understand your point that short time periods could eschew data, but over 8 (soon 9) years, that seems to be an ample time period (as most major renovations happen at least once in this time period).


----------



## Bee (Nov 16, 2008)

Marriott Kauai Beach Club 2 bedroom:

Operating Fee $1339.83             (increased $101.50)
Reserve Replacement $282.62     (increased $13.50)
Property Tax $108.04                (no change)

Total Fee $1731.49 

The good news is no special assessment fees!


----------



## WINSLOW (Nov 16, 2008)

St. Kitts Beach Club 3 bedroom:
  2009 Reserve Fee       $215.19   
  2009 Operating Fee   $1487.58   
        Total amount     $1702.77   

Frenchman's Cove 2 Bedroom:
   2009 Reserve Fee     $148.56   
   2009 Operating Fee   $985.92   
        Total amount     $1134.48


----------



## KauaiMark (Nov 17, 2008)

*Marriott Kauai Beach Club 1 bedroom*

Marriott Kauai Beach Club 1 bedroom:

Operating Fee $1218.03             (increased ??)
Reserve Replacement $257.83     (increased ??)
Property Tax $98.22                  (??)

Total Fee $1574.08 :week:


----------



## Bob P (Nov 17, 2008)

*Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina Towers 2-Bedroom*

Operating Fee - 1,532.40

Replacement Reserve - 151.07

Tax Fee - 134.45

Total - 1817.92

( where do I collect my prize?)

Bob


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 17, 2008)

Bob P said:


> Operating Fee - 1,532.40
> Replacement Reserve - 151.07
> Tax Fee - 134.45
> Total - 1817.92
> ...



What, Bob, no dancing bananas?  


Actually I think that *KauaiMark* should take the prize as he has a 1BR KBC unit that is now officially higher than my Waiohai 2BR unit. 

Terry


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 17, 2008)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Eric:  Why are the Platinum maintenance fees more expensive than the Gold maintenance fees?    They are all for the same sized unit....
> 
> Or are the fees higher for Platinum because Platinum weeks are more valuable?
> 
> Finally, are the renovations now 100% complete?



Grande Vista also has higher fees for platinm season vs. gold. Not all resorts are like this. I think it may be due to the fact that you likely need more staff members during high season as the resort will have higher occupancy.


----------



## potchak (Nov 18, 2008)

Timberlodge 2bd EOY:

 	Interval  	Description  	Due Date  	Amount Due  	 

  	TL*6421*30 	2009 Reserve Fee 	2009-01-19 	$106.96 	 
  	TL*6421*30 	2009 Operating Fee 	2009-01-19 	$376.18 	 

  	Total amount 	  	  	$483.14


----------



## Golfnow (Nov 18, 2008)

JimC said:


> We just got our Shadow Ridge statement
> 
> Operating $760.72
> Reserve $146.68


Good afternoon Jim,

can you post your budget online?  Or by fax or email?  I am trying to put a master spreadsheet together of most time shares and seeing where they are spending our money on various aspects (housekeeping, landscape, etc.).

You can email me at jwhiteisinthehouse@yahoo.com or fax to 321-577-0233.

Thanks,

J


----------



## Golfnow (Nov 18, 2008)

Wahorn said:


> Here is the latest historical trend data for Manor Club MMC/MSE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am doing a trend for the Marriott's.  Can I have your historical budgets for Manor as far back as you have?  You can post, fax or email me.

jwhiteisinthehouse@yahoo.com or 321-577-0233.

Thanks,

J


----------



## Golfnow (Nov 18, 2008)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Maui Ocean Club - old section is up 5.6% to $1623.
> Myrtle Beach Oceanwatch also up 5.6% to $894
> 
> Not bad compared to previous years.
> ...


Can I get a copy of your myrtle beach budget?  You can post, fax or email to me.  I am compiling as many budgets with breakdowns to help owners understand what they are spending in relation to other owners.

jwhiteisinthehouse@yahoo.com 321-577-0233.

thanks,

J


----------



## minoter (Nov 18, 2008)

*BeachPlace Fees*

Sorry for the delay in response to the question on the BeachPlace Fees.

The difference between the gold and platinum rate is due to property taxes only. The developer board (Marriott) set this property tax formula in the original documents which assigned more property taxes to platinum than gold. The Board was told that this was a requirement in county tax laws when the condo was built in 1998.

Over the last 2 years property taxes in Ft Lauderdale have decreased and the effect of this decrease allowed the Board to pass the savings onto the owners which helped keep the overall maintenance fees basically flat for
 2009.

Eric Minotti


----------



## Golfnow (Nov 18, 2008)

minoter said:


> Sorry for the delay in response to the question on the BeachPlace Fees.
> 
> The difference between the gold and platinum rate is due to property taxes only. The developer board (Marriott) set this property tax formula in the original documents which assigned more property taxes to platinum than gold. The Board was told that this was a requirement in county tax laws when the condo was built in 1998.
> 
> ...


Eric,

Can you post the budget online?  I am gathering as many TS's as possible to understand MF's across properties so we know why fees are going up and why some categories are higher than others.  You can post it, fax it or email it, if you can.

Thanks,

J
jwhiteisinthehouse@yahoo.com 
fax 321-577-0233


----------



## Golfnow (Nov 18, 2008)

Dave M said:


> Wahorn -
> 
> As Jim accurately states, the information you seek is readily available in the FAQs for this forum and in the TUG Advice section - the historical database of Marriott maintenance fees.
> 
> ...


Dave,

Do you keep the budget so we can analyze the categories of spend, like the housekeeping, front desk, landscape, etc.?  I want to calculate what the average prices per owner week we pay and see how it compares across the different TS's out there.

J


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 18, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> I hope that these fees include taxes.
> If so, KUDOS to the board for holding the line for the second year in a row!
> 
> Terry


 
Well....BeachPlace's MF is currently about 1/6 of what you paid to buy your platinum week on Ebay recently!  If they continued to go up, one day you'll be paying more annually for MF than you paid for the whole suite!

Brian

PS ... did it close OK and get through ROFR?


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 18, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> PS ... did it close OK and get through ROFR?



Hope to hear about ROFR by next week. The company said they would TRY to get the deal closed by the end of the year. After that it will be up to Marriott to record the new owner.


----------



## Ggatorgirl (Nov 23, 2008)

*Canyon VIllas MF*

Looks like the Canyon Villas in Phoenix MF are
Property Tax       41.31
Reserves           192.00
Operating          648.76

Total for 2009    882.07


----------



## justinbrenda (Nov 23, 2008)

Horizons at Orlando  
Fiscal Year Description          Due Date     Amount Due 
2009         Property Tax Fee  2009-01-23   83.08 
2009         Reserve Fee        2009-01-23  163.00 
2009         Operating Fee      2009-01-23  597.86 
Total Charges                                      $843.94


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 24, 2008)

Grande Ocean  
2009 Property Tax Fee    105.23 
2009 Reserve Fee           218.42 
2009 Operating Fee        704.01 

*Total Charges   $1027.66 *

6.78% increase from 2008.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## Kokonut (Nov 25, 2008)

Ko Olina Beach Club - 2BR

2009 Property Tax Fee - $126.02
2009 Reserve Fee - $143.66
2009 Operating Fee - $1,234.00

*Total Charges - $1,503.68*

Net increase of 7.07% from 2008


----------



## iamnotshopgirl (Nov 27, 2008)

*Aruba Surf Club (gold week)*

Aruba Surf Club 2BR OS gold week

2009 Reserve Fee  2009-01-16  147.73 
2009 Operating Fee  2009-01-16  1095.87 
Total Charges   $1243.60 

Reserve fee stayed the same as 2008. Operating fee up slightly over 20% of the $911.28 fee in 2008. No assessments. Total net increase of both fees approx. 17.5% from 2008 fees.

bob


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Marriott Ocean Pointe 3 Bedroom Silver Season*

2009 Property Tax Fee  $217.43 
2009 Reserve Fee  $259.73 
2009 Operating Fee $869.13 
2009 Club Fee $32.00 
*Total Charges   $1378.29*


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 27, 2008)

minoter said:


> Sorry for the delay in response to the question on the BeachPlace Fees.
> 
> The difference between the gold and platinum rate is due to property taxes only. The developer board (Marriott) set this property tax formula in the original documents which assigned more property taxes to platinum than gold. The Board was told that this was a requirement in county tax laws when the condo was built in 1998.
> 
> ...



I can echo this as Ocean Pointe also has different taxes for each season.


----------



## Kazakie (Nov 28, 2008)

2009 (alpha order by state then resort name) 
	
	



```
[U][B]Resort		Unit	Op Fee	 Dev Sub  D/(S)	Reserve	Op+Res	  Est Tax  w/ tax    Int chg	ClubDue	OwnFee	SpecA	2007-Loan Pay[/B][/U]
St. Kitts	2br-An	1,317.05 (169.81)	165.96 	1,313.20 		     34.50
St. Kitts	2br-Bi	1,309.50 (168.83)	165.00 	1,305.67 		     34.50
St. Kitts	3br	1,707.77 (220.19)	215.19 	1,702.77 		     34.50
Desert V I	2br	  692.01 		311.04 	1,003.05
Desert V II	2br	  623.63 		234.02 	  857.65
Shadow Ridge	studio	  258.79 		 48.89 	  307.68 		     34.50
Shadow Ridge	1br	  501.93 		 97.78 	  599.71 		     34.50
Shadow Ridge	2br	  760.72 		146.67 	  907.39 		     34.50
Shadow Ridge	2br-new	  759.45 		146.67 	  906.12 		     34.50
Shadow Ridge	2br-dlx	  771.92 		146.67 	  918.59 		     34.50
Timber Lodge	1br	  614.88 		143.23 	  758.11
Timber Lodge	2br	  752.36 		213.91 	  966.27
Timber Lodge	3br	  912.78 		296.41 	1,209.19
Newport Coast	2br	  678.95 		142.54 	  821.49
Mountain V	studio	  784.34 		150.06 	  934.40   24.86    959.26
Mountain V	1br	  980.44 		187.57 	1,168.01   31.07  1,199.08
StreamS-Birch	Avg	  840.18 		362.24 	1,202.42   19.84  1,222.26
StreamS-Douglas	Avg	  804.50 		421.02 	1,225.52   32.75  1,258.27 				300.00
StreamS-Evergn	Avg	  863.33 		245.50 	1,108.83   37.49  1,146.32
Cypress Harbour	2br	  593.36 	(8.00)	230.00 	  815.36   96.63    911.99
Grande Vista	1br	  398.48 		123.96 	  522.44  104.16    626.60  34.50 	4.00 	28.00
Grande Vista	2br	  584.19 		181.74 	  765.93  136.72    902.65  34.50 	4.00 	28.00
Grande Vista	3br	  770.77 		239.80 	1,010.57  171.65  1,182.22  34.50 	4.00 	28.00
Kauai Beach	1br	1,218.02 		257.83 	1,475.86   98.22  1,574.08
Kauai Beach	2br	1,339.83 		282.62 	1,622.45  108.04  1,731.49
Ko Olina	2br	1,216.22 	17.77 	143.65 	1,377.64  126.01  1,503.65  34.50
Ko Olina	3br	1,338.21 	19.55 	158.06 	1,515.82  138.65  1,654.47  34.50
Maui Ocean-orig	1br	1,243.40 		122.58 	1,365.98  109.09  1,475.07
Maui Ocean-orig	2br	1,367.76 		134.84 	1,502.61  120.00  1,622.61
Maui Ocean-new	2br	1,532.40 		151.07 	1,683.47  134.45  1,817.92
Maui Ocean-new	3br	1,838.89 		181.29 	2,020.18  161.34  2,181.52 	
Waiohai Beach	2br	1,204.02 		130.54 	1,334.56  146.14  1,480.70  34.50
Fairway Villas	2br	  649.20 		186.00 	  900.69   65.49    900.69
Grand Chateau	1br	  577.31 		114.98 	  692.29   29.31    692.29  34.50
Grand Chateau	2br	  743.83 		178.86 	  922.69   45.60    922.69  34.50
Grand Chateau	3br	1,043.71 		293.89 	1,337.60   74.93  1,337.60  34.50
Barony Beach	2br	  681.15 	(16.15)	150.00 	  815.00   95.00    910.00
Harbour Club	2br	  691.71 		211.66 	  903.37   91.63    995.00
Harbour Point	2br	  605.77 		214.38 	  820.15   54.85    875.00 					115.00
Monarch		2br	  667.93 	 1.11 	246.75 	  915.79   80.59    996.38
OceanWatch	2br	  689.75 		144.00 	  833.75   60.25    894.00
Sunset Pointe	2br	  594.82 		213.95 	  808.77   59.86    868.63
SurfWatch	2br	  730.09 	10.63 	147.26 	  887.98   67.86    955.84
SurfWatch	3br	  846.90 	12.33 	170.83 	1,030.06   78.72  1,108.78
Frenchman Cove	2br	1,420.38 (434.46)	148.56 	1,134.48 		    34.50
Frenchman Cove	3br	1,622.06 (496.14)	169.65 	1,295.57 		    34.50
MountainSide	2br	  627.83 		203.50 	  831.33   59.25    890.58
Manor Club	2br	  667.67 		160.50 	  828.17   61.83    890.00
```


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Grande Vista 2BR Gold - In Florida Club*

Property Tax Fee $109.69 
Reserve Fee $181.74 
Operating Fee $562.75 
Club Fee $32.00 

Total $886.18


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Legends Edge 2BR Platinum*

Property Tax Fee $53.66
Reserve Fee $170.00
Operating Fee $681.78 
Florida Club Fee $32.00 

Total $937.44

Increase of $43.07 or 4.82%

I am OK with this, as the reserve fee went up $44 while
everything else essentially totaled to the same as last years fees. 


Terry 

.


----------



## Nsivertsen (Nov 30, 2008)

*Grande Ocean 2009 Fees*

2009 Operating Fees            $704.01
2009 Replacement Reserve    $218.42
2009 Property Tax               $105.23
                            Total    $1,027.66

2 bedroom cost for one week

Let's see.   52 wks X $704.01 = $36,608.52
                52 wks X $218.42 = $11,357.84
                52 wks X $105.23 = $  5,471.96

                             Total:      $53,438.32  total fees for one 2 bedroom 
                                                            unit, gold time, for full year.  
                                                            Not hard for Marriott to take.

RichS


----------



## Dave M (Nov 30, 2008)

Nsivertsen said:


> Not hard for Marriott to take.


Except for the management fee, those $$ don't go to Marriott. They go to the GO HOA to operate the resort. Take a careful look at the 2009 budget included in the envelope with your MF bill and you'll see how the HOA spends those $$ that you calculated.


----------



## LDT (Dec 2, 2008)

*Aruba Surf Club 2BR OV Plat Week*



iamnotshopgirl said:


> Aruba Surf Club 2BR OS gold week
> 
> 2009 Reserve Fee  2009-01-16  147.73
> 2009 Operating Fee  2009-01-16  1095.87
> ...



Ours is the same.  I was not expecting it to increase that much.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 2, 2008)

LDT said:


> Ours is the same.  I was not expecting it to increase that much.



The Surf Club is the only one of my properties that I'm truly upset by this year's MF. The others were around  7% or so, which isn't great but at least palatable.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## davewasbaloo (Dec 2, 2008)

I am still awaiting Ile de France. It will be interesting to see (I am guessing a rise of about 10%).


----------



## lll1929 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Marriott Aruba Ocean Club*

2bdrm Gold
Aruba Ocean Club Operating Fee $101.96 
Aruba Ocean Club  Reserve Fee $420.72 
Aruba Ocean Club  Operating Fee $1174.92 

Total = 1697.60

Additional Assessment Charges will be due Apr 2009


----------



## m61376 (Dec 14, 2008)

I am sure many Tuggers here own coops/condos, all of which are faced with similar escalating costs (labor, insurance, utilities, etc), yet such double digit increases would lead to a revolt amongst owners.

Personally, we own a coop in NYC which we bought 5 years ago when our daughter was an undergrad.. It is in a full service building with round-the-clock maintenance, concierge/doorman, etc.. And we received an apologetic letter from our BOD explaining increasing labor costs, fuel costs which were budgeted at last year's escalated prices, higher insurance rates, costs for on-going building maintenance (including boiler replacement, fascia repointing, replacement of lot line windows, lobby renovations, etc.); it also cited the need to keep a large reserve in excess of a million dollars. BTW- there are ~450 apts. in the building. As I read through the letter I was waiting for the shoe to drop. Imagine my surprise when I came to the bottom line- a *1.5% increase*! 

NYC is often touted as one of the more expensive cities to live in, with high labor rates, etc.. I gotta wonder how the coop board is managing and why the resorts have to impose such high fees. Granted, coop/condo boards don't have to deal with interior refurbishments every 10 years, but if you figure a cost of $40,000 per unit to refurbish (I think I read a quote for one of the resorts at 38K), divided by 10 years and 52 weeks of ownership, that comes out to less than $77 per owned week for each 10 year refurbishment.

And, I know you can't compare a building's staff to a resort's staffing, but somehow these huge increases don't seem right.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Dec 15, 2008)

Please, enlight me here....

I have recently paid my 2009 MF bill at MMC of 890$ (2009 Replacement Reserve 160.50 + Property Tax Fee 61.83 + 2009 Operating Fee 667.67)

so, this evening i log in online to check just for fun (thank God i did it!)  my balance fees and was expecting to see it at 0$ but, oh surprise, i have a due of 207.55$!!!! :annoyed:  

Here is the description on this new bill from my MMC unit:

2009 Operating Fee  Due date: 2009-01-16 Total: $207.55   

 Havent I paid it already on my 890$ bill????   If you have any ideas what am i missing....


----------



## Dave M (Dec 15, 2008)

You'll have to call Owner Services to find out what happened. They are still open this evening - until 9:00 p.m. EST.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Dec 15, 2008)

Well... i hope i am not opening a can of worms here... I called the Customer serv and the guy was unable to tell me what was all about...  he said...maybe a pre deposit for 2010 MF?  He told me to call back tomorrow the finance dept as they were gone for the day. I will let you know what i find out about that new bill...  The weird thing is the due date (16-01-09) is the same as the one of 890$ but last time i checked (last week) there wasnt any new bill and that one is brand new and there is only 3 weeks  left to pay it ...


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 15, 2008)

jesuis1837 said:


> Well... i hope i am not opening a can of worms here... I called the Customer serv and the guy was unable to tell me what was all about...  he said...maybe a pre deposit for 2010 MF?  He told me to call back tomorrow the finance dept as they were gone for the day. I will let you know what i find out about that new bill...  The weird thing is the due date (16-01-09) is the same as the one of 890$ but last time i checked (last week) there wasnt any new bill and that one is brand new and there is only 3 weeks  left to pay it ...



Something doesn't add up. See this post by Michelle.



potchak said:


> MMC/MSE
> Fiscal Year Description  	Due Date  	Amount Due
> 2009 Property Tax Fee 	2009-01-16 	61.83
> 2009 Reserve Fee 	2009-01-16 	160.50
> ...


----------



## jesuis1837 (Dec 15, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> Something doesn't add up. See this post by Michelle.



That is the bill i have paid last week but there was a new one tonight...  I will call them tomorrow and let you know...


----------



## potchak (Dec 16, 2008)

I just checked my bill again, and it is still showing $890. I have not paid mine yet.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Dec 16, 2008)

Funny.... I found out what was going on....  Thank God i am watching my finance closely as Marriott did a stupid mistake....  I live in Canada but i do have an account with US funds. I sent a check with US funds of 890$ and the check was cleared from my US account on Dec 10.  Guess what? Marriott took the money and thought it was 890$ CAD i was sending!!!! So it was equal of 667$ US according to them  (Go figure how deflate they value the CAD...) and now they are telling me my bank give them only that US amount and not the 890$.. How come my account has been cleared of 890$ US and they received less???  I know my bank isnt the problem...  I'm sending them a copy of my bank account transactions in the US account....    :annoyed:


----------

